# Katzenjammer



## Gerhard_860 (11. Okt. 2008)

Hallo!
Hab ein problem mit der hauseigenen Katze. Sie fängt ständig fische aus unserm teich. Möcht aber kein laubnetz anbringen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar tipps geben, damit unsere katze vom teich fern bleibt?! lg.


----------



## andreas w. (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

mahlzeit, kann jetzt eine blöde idee sein, aber da gibt es doch den reiherschreck - ein etwas, das auf bewegungen reagiert und mit wasser spritzt.

erfahrungsgemäss lernen katzen mit dem wasserstrahl, was sie dürfen und was nicht.

mach dir mal gedanken in die richtung. gruss


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Mahlzeit.

Also entweder Du bringst Deiner Katze selbst bei, dass Wasser schlecht für sie ist oder sie wird weiter angeln. 
Schließlich hatte sie schon ausreichend Erfolg.

Meinen Katzen habe ich es beigebracht, indem sie jeweils beim Angeln ein kurzes, unfreiwilliges Bad (mind. nasser Bauch) nehmen durften.
Natürlich habe ich sie wieder rausgefischt. :smoki 
Und trotzdem - ich fand immer mal einen Fischkopf auf dem Rasen. Das können aber durchaus auch andere Katzen gewesen sein.

Hilfreich ist, neben dem genannten Reiherschreck, evtl. auch eine Pumpgun oder Blumenspritze mit der man die Katze gezielt am Teich mit Wasser konfrontiert. Nur sollte sie Dich nicht als Täter ausmachen können, denn sonst geht sie weiterhin an den Teich, wenn Du nicht da bist.

Ansonsten kenn ich nur noch eine Art Weidezaun mit Strom (entsprechende Geräte gibts im Handel). Die Optik läßt dann natürlich etwas zu wünschen übrig. 

Viel Erfolg!

P.S.: Über die Suchfunktion müßten einige Themen dazu kommen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17152/?q=katze
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16070/?q=katze


----------



## canis (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfreich ist, neben dem genannten Reiherschreck, evtl. auch eine *Pumpgun* oder Blumenspritze mit der man die Katze gezielt am Teich mit Wasser konfrontiert.



eine pumpgun :shock 

ich glaube, er will seine katze nur vom teich fernhalten und nicht gleich ins jenseits befördern... 

LG
David


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Hallo David,

 danke für den Hinweis - ich meinte natürlich eine WASSERPISTOLE.
Da man bei diesen "pumpt", um Druck aufzubauen...... 

War ich wohl etwas zu schnell mit tippen.


----------



## Christine (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Hi,

ein paar kräftige Duschen mit der Jet-Düse des Gartenschlauchs hat unseren Katzen beigebracht, dass Angeln doof ist.


----------



## xerxses (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Hallo Teich- und Katzenfreunde,
wir haben im Sommer aus zwei Miniteichen einen großen gemacht und versucht, diesen "katzengerecht" anzulegen. Bis heute haben unsere 4 Katzen es noch nicht geschafft einen Fisch zu fangen, obwohl sie sich viele Stunden am Teich aufhalten. Die neueste Errungenschaft ist ein Qutdoor-Kratzbaum direkt am Teich, den unsere 4-Beiner auch gerne benutzen.

Schaut Euch die Bilder an! ( Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität, musste die Bilder stark verkleinern).

Viele Grüße vom Niederrhein
Helmi


----------



## Mike III (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Hallo ich hatte da vor kurzem auch ein Problem.

Irgend ein Vieh hat mir nen riesigen Koi geklaut. 
Ich hab aufgerüstet mit:
1. Cat & Dog Stop 
http://www.aqua-pond24.de/shop/Teich-Koi/Reiher-u-Katzenabwehr/Cat-Dog-Stop::2324.html

2.Mit dem Reiherschreck

1&2 sind Infrarot gesteuerte Geräte.

3. war gemein: Mausefallen ringsrum

-> nix mehr passiert

ähm eine Falle lag am 1. Tag nach Abwehr beginn 10m neben dem Weiher.

Ergo: Erziehung wirkt


----------



## katja (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*



			
				Mike III schrieb:
			
		

> Mausefallen ringsrum...ähm eine Falle lag am 1. Tag nach Abwehr beginn 10m neben dem Weiher....Ergo: Erziehung wirkt





und die arme katze, die damit vielleicht "gekämpft" hat, hat nun eine gebrochene pfote oder nen abgeklemmten schwanz....

das nenn ich doch mal ne tierliebe methode


----------



## Kimba95 (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*



			
				Mike III schrieb:
			
		

> 3. war gemein: Mausefallen ringsrum



Man kann doch nicht um die eine Tierart zu retten, die andere verletzten. Da muß man sich doch andere Möglichkeiten suchen.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Hallo,
da muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, was eine Mäusefalle an einer Katzenpfote anrichten kann - also, ob das zu schweren Verletzungen führt? Aber sicher ist, dass so ein Verhalten nach dem Tierschutzgesetz geahndet werden kann. 
Probiert´s halt mit Wasserspritzen - kostet nicht viel- tut keinem weh und bringt keinen Ärger 

Hab selber Katzen, die allerdings am Wasser nur trinken und schauen. Ein inzwischen verstorbener Kater von uns war allerdings ein passionierter Jäger, der im Nachbars Garten erfolgreich fischte.:shock Der empörten Nachbarin hab ich dann auch geantwortet: Ich werde mal mit ihm reden:smoki  

LG Eva


----------



## platsch (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*



			
				ziemlicherneuling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, was eine Mäusefalle an einer Katzenpfote anrichten kann - also, ob das zu schweren Verletzungen führt? Aber sicher ist, dass so ein Verhalten nach dem Tierschutzgesetz geahndet werden kann.
> 
> Ein inzwischen verstorbener Kater von uns war allerdings ein passionierter Jäger, der im Nachbars Garten erfolgreich fischte.:shock Der empörten Nachbarin hab ich dann auch geantwortet: Ich werde mal mit ihm reden:smoki
> ...



Hallo Eva,

greift der Tierschutz eigentlich auch bei Fischen?

Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich jetzt als Antwort: Das ist der angeborene Jagdtrieb der Katze, das ist Natur.

Das ist soweit auch richtig, hier ist also der Halter der Katze gefragt.

Ich hatte mal einen Kollegen, der hatte als "Haustier" einen Puma. Kein Witz, den hatte er wirklich. Ich möchte das Gesicht eines Katzenbesitzers sehen, wenn solch ein Jäger in seinem Garten auftaucht und seine Katze platt macht. Da ist das Geschrei wahrscheinlich groß. Das währe dann aber auch Natur, oder?

Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will ist, das einzig und allein der Halter der Katze die Verantwortung für seinen Zögling trägt!

Die Katze braucht Freigang? Ok, aber wenn der Halter der Katze nicht genug Platz und geeignete Sicherungsmaßnahmen hat, um die Katze artgerecht zu halten, sollte er vielleicht von deren Haltung abstand nehmen.
Bei der Haltung von Koi sind die Aufschreie ja auch nicht zu überhören, wenn jemand nur 3m³ Wasser zur Verfügung hat.

Nichts für ungut, mein Teich ist eingezäunt und damit habe ich damit eigentlich kein Problem. Meine direkt angrenzenden Nachbarn haben auch keine Katzen. Wenn ich allerdings solch eine Antwort vom Halter einer Katze bekommen würde, währe ich extrem "angefressen".

Gruß Guido


----------



## Gerhard_860 (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Danke für die vielen tipps..hab mir ein pulver vom zoofachhandel besorgt und das hilft(bis jetzt halt).


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Hallo!
Hab auch eine Katze und einen Kater. Die beiden gehen mit zum füttern, fressen gerne ein paar Sticks - die wollen ja auch gefüttert werden -  und trinken am Teich. Einen Fisch haben sie noch nie gefangen - gefressen. Allerdings ist mein Kater schon mal beim trinken kopfüber in Nachbars Teich gefallen. Vielleicht hat ihn das kuriert.

Gruß Vera


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*



> . war gemein: Mausefallen ringsrum


 

find ich ja heftig 
geht garnicht, meine ich!

zumal auch andere tiere, igel zB, jetzt noch durch die gärten laufen,um letzte nahrung zu suchen vorm winterschlaf.
und ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, daß eine katze einen großen fisch  aus einem teich angeln kann:shock 

wir  haben auch etliche katzen am alten teich erwischt und deshalb hab ich bei der neuanlange  die ufer so gestaltet, daß der wasserspiegel ca 15 cm unterhalb liegt.da wir inzwischen auch 2 katzen haben und eine sich viel am teich aufhält konnte ich bislang feststellen, daß beobachten ja--fangen ausgeschlossen ist.

also bitte,-
tierliebe sollte zumindest soweit gehen, daß man kein tier verletzt um ein anderes zu schonen!

siehe auch signatur


----------



## CityCobra (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Hallo!

Wir haben auch ein Problem mit unserer Katze, die sich angewöhnt hat immer direkt in dem Beet direkt vor unserem Fenster Ihr Geschäft zu verrichten.
Ich habe nach einer Lösung gesucht, und war vor zwei Tagen bei einer Fressnapf Filiale.
Habe dort mein Problem geschildert, und es wurde mir ein Katzen und Hunde Fernhaltespray speziell für den Außenbereich empfohlen.
Das Produkt nennt sich "Get Off" und ist eine Art Gel, von dem angeblich schon wenige Tropfen reichen um die Katze fern zuhalten.
Bisher habe ich es aber noch nicht getestet weil die besagte Stelle seit 2 Tagen verschon geblieben ist. 
Evtl. hat unsere Katze ja eine Vorahnung?


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

Hallo CitYCobra,
ich bezweifle, dass solche Mittel hilfreich sind. Das einzige was wirklich hilft ist meiner Erfahrung nach, die gewissen Stellen unatraktiv zu machen. In einem Beet hilft ein z.B. ein Stein. Meine Katzen lieben z.B. die geharkten und gesäuberten Beete meiner Nachbarin. Da ist der Boden schon vorgelockert und man muss sich nicht so plagen beim Scharren . Tja schon wieder eine Nachbarin, bei der ich mich für das Verhalten meiner Vierbeiner entschuldigen muss  

LG Eva


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Katzenjammer*

@Marc

Vergiss es, hilft nur dem Hersteller


----------

